# What size rotors are on my 2001 Wolfsburg Jetta 1.8t



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

i read the faq and it states:

The Front brakes are 312mm x 25mm (12.3" x .98")
The Rear brakes are 232mm x 9mm (9.1" x .35") 


is this correct for all 1.8t's on the mk4 platform? or are my wolfsburg brakes a different size than the non wolfsburg jettas?


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

call the dealer and give them your vin to double check


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

gehr said:


> I believe they are 288mm (11.3") and 232mm (9.1")
> 
> GLi had 312mm (12.3") and 256mm (10.1")


 this. wolfsburgs didn't have anything special in the breaking or driveline department.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

Contrary to the other posts in this thread, my 2001 Wolfsburg came from the factory with 12.3" brakes and the larger calipers as well. I do not know if there was a modification in the Wolfsburg production line along the way, but my dealer pointed out that the 2001 Wolfsburg came with the same front brakes as the GLI of that year. He proved it by pulling the pads for both and they are identical in size. 

Now, that could mean the the 2001 GLI had an 11.3" brake disk and that's why they look the same, but they are identical in all respects according to my VW dealer.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

Both front and rear are vented but the rear are the standard diameter.


----------

